# Latest Pony that followed me home....



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

Colt Product number O2071ELC2
-Bright stainless finish frame and slide.
-5" barrel length (Government Model)
-Double Diamond Stocks.(thought I would see what it looks like with ivory grips)
The .38 Super was introduced in 1929 in the famous Government model 1911 auto pistol. At the time of it's introduction the Super.38 was the most powerful auto pistol cartridge in the world. Colt is the only major American gun maker who has produced .38 Super pistols. Colt's words not mine.....








:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Well that sure is a beauty to put in your stable there Mr.Larry. Always wanted to try one but it just never has happened. Good luck with yours and let us know how it shoots after a trip to the range.


----------



## MichaelT. (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice horse..... gotta love it.


----------



## LARRYSTARLING (Dec 24, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Well that sure is a beauty to put in your stable there Mr.Larry. Always wanted to try one but it just never has happened. Good luck with yours and let us know how it shoots after a trip to the range.


Will do Baldy...:smt033



> MichaelT. Nice horse..... gotta love it.


Thanks Michael....:smt023


----------

